# Sony EXCD40



## jmm83 (Mar 6, 2013)

hi
i used to have a car stereo that looked like this. but mine had rca out jacks & on the pic on ebay i did not see any rca jacks on the back so i think i had a different model that looked just like this one but different model number can anyone tell me the different model #s that look like this radio
thanks

http://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll325/jmann41883/excd40_zpsfa3c1320.jpg


----------



## Jazzop (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I had this exact same model in my first car many years ago. Mine did have RCA outs in th back. Is this the only picture you are using to determine whether it has RCA outs or not? The jacks were flush in the back of the unit, not on pigtails like the higher-end Sony models. Why don't you ask the seller first?


----------



## jmm83 (Mar 6, 2013)

oh the auction is over there is a pic of the back of it


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

I had this model years ago great sounding units. I'm a Sony freak too though. Brings back good memories


----------

